# Group sought in Central NY



## BrutalSS (May 21, 2016)

Hello,

Looking for a group in the Cortland/Ithaca area in NY, open breed clubs only. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is one in Binghamton. Schutzengel
Some near Albany.
More listings here.
Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America

and here are GSDCA clubs in the area.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

There is the Empire Working Dog Club in Marion, NY. Deb Zappia (the one who won WUSV recently) is one of the founders I believe. I'm not sure if they are taking on full, working members now, but they are available for one-on-one or basic obedience training.

Also, there is a Schutzhund club out of Buffalo, but that may be getting a little bit away from you. When you look for upstate NY Schutzhund clubs, make sure you click on the New England Region, and not the midatlantic region. The NE will have more clubs in central and upstate NY listed.


----------

